#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Sweet Sugar!

## Qalamiste

18-08-2012

*In naam van Allaah, de Meest Barmhartige, de Genadevolle,*

*Sweet Sugar*

Beste broeders en zusters, vrijdagavond werd het dan eindelijk bevestigd, Eid ul-Fitr (het bekende suikerfeest) zou dus zondag plaatsvinden. Terwijl velen een enorme blijdschap hadden, wist ik niet zo goed wat ik moest voelen. Moest ik blij zijn dat deze gezegende maand ons weer zo razendsnel is voorbij geraasd? Moest ik blij zijn dat ik schrik had dat ik de zoetheid van Imaan misschien wel zou kunnen verliezen? Moest ik blij zijn dat ik de sfeer van barmhartigheid en liefde onder elkaar zou verliezen? Moest ik blij zijn dat ik de Taraweeh-gebeden zou verliezen? Vertel mij beste broeders en zusters, zouden wij blij moeten zijn?

Uiteraard is het feest en werd ons het feesten op deze dag ook verplicht gemaakt en ergens ga ik weer blij zijn dat ik gewoon van een lekker ijskoud drankje kan genieten niet rekeninghoudend dat ik mij moet onthouden van het eten en drinken. En ga ik wel blij zijn dat ik na een dagje shoppen met zusters gewoon ergens gezellig kan gaan eten Dus ergens is die blijdschap ook wel aanwezig, maar moet ik helaas bekennen dat mijn verdriet toch wat groter is om het enorme gemis dat ik zal ervaren.

Deze maand was een maand van letterlijk heel veel zoetigheden. Velen onder ons hebben de zoetigheden van allerlei soorten gerechten kunnen proeven en velen hebben ook dat andere soort zoetigheid kunnen proeven, namelijk de zoetheid van Imaan. Alles smaakte zoet deze maand, gewoon alles. Het lekkernij smaakte zoet, het gevoel in het hart smaakte zoet en zelfs de tranen omwille van Allaah smaakten zoet. Een maand lang deze zoetigheid kunnen proeven en ervaren. Helaas, gaan er nu velen onder ons dat ene deel van zoetigheid loslaten, namelijk de zoetheid van Imaan. Laten we daarom massaal Allaah smeken om ons standvastig te maken op Zijn weg en vragen om de smaak van deze soorten zoetigheden te blijven laten proeven insha Allaah! Is dat niet wat de Ramadaan met de mensen doet? Een gezegende maand om onszelf te laten vermanen, om ervoor te zorgen dat we onze batterijen weer kunnen opladen zodat we er een heel jaar weer tegenaan kunnen, zodat we tegen de Shaytaan kunnen strijden als echte strijders, strijders van Allaah. In elk van ons schuilt immers een mujahid die de Jihaad aangaat. Niet de Jihaad die men voert tegen de vijand die men kan zien, maar de Jihaad die in eerste instantie gevoerd moet worden tegen de verborgen vijand, namelijk Jihaad an-Nafs!

Het is nu hl zeker, de maand van Ramadaan is ons net gepasseerd. O Allaah, de Meest Barmhartige, de Meest Genadevolle, de Heer der Werelden, ik dank U om ons deze maand te laten meemaken. Ik dank U om ons de gelegenheid te hebben gegeven om van deze maand te genieten, ik dank U O Allaah voor de gunsten die U ons voorzag gedurende deze maand. Misschien was dit wel voor enkelen onder ons onze laatste Ramadaan, ik vraag U daarom ook O Allaah om onze vasten te accepteren en ons ook standvastig te maken na deze maand Up naar het Eid-gebed morgenochtend om vervolgens samen te genieten met familie en vrienden van al die sweet sugar (zoetigheden) insha Allaah!


_Qalamiste_

*Link:* Sweet Sugar Qalamiste

----------


## soussie

Amien!

----------


## -B-Karim-B-

Amin, mooi geschreven

----------

